# best snake bites



## bulionz (Aug 8, 2009)

tell us some storeys who has the best snake bite


----------



## kupper (Aug 8, 2009)

copped a bite on the back of my head by a 15 foot olive


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 8, 2009)

6 foot bredli yawned as i was holding her.... she closed her mouth on my wrist.... pure accident...


----------



## Ewan (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a pic from today. I fed this guts yesterday.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmm, my best bite....

When I stuck my head into the jungle enclosure and copped a bite to the nose and a couple of strikes at the eyes, then as I was jumping around in shock, I knocked the tank over and then the snakey came out and bit my toe :lol:


----------



## IgotFrogs (Aug 8, 2009)

Ewan said:


> Here is a pic from today. I fed this guts yesterday.


 

Omg thats so cute!!!! i don't have a snake as yet but ive gotten bitten by the bug and I'm in the process of saving for my 1st.....just amazes me how they streach out to feed !


----------



## bulionz (Aug 8, 2009)

lol sounds wicked lol nice pic to any1 else got some pics


----------



## LadySnake (Aug 8, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Hmm, my best bite....
> 
> When I stuck my head into the jungle enclosure and copped a bite to the nose and a couple of strikes at the eyes, then as I was jumping around in shock, I knocked the tank over and then the snakey came out and bit my toe :lol:


 
Pmsl!!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 8, 2009)

Ewan said:


> Here is a pic from today. I fed this guts yesterday.



OMG....how did you get it off you without hurting the snake, or yourself more....???? that's amazing...


----------



## townsvillepython (Aug 8, 2009)

omg i've heard of fingerlicking good .............


----------



## Ewan (Aug 9, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> OMG....how did you get it off you without hurting the snake, or yourself more....???? that's amazing...



When it first attached to my finger I tried to blow air into its mouth really hard. That usually makes them let go. But it kept eating. I then tried some cool water. Still nothing. Then I tried an alcohol swab in the corner of its mouth. Still eating. Then I decided I'd wait till it got to the bottom and hope it would realize it couldn't eat it and let go. And it didn't. This guy is a bit frightened outside so I took him outside and hoped he'd let go. Still nothing. I then went inside and grabbed a cotton tip and worked the stem between my finger and the top jaw. This made it let go at last. No blood no pain just a lot of saliva (from the snake).


----------



## Allies_snakes (Aug 9, 2009)

A friend that is a vet nurse rang me to say come and have a look at this big jungle that someone had brought in to the clinic. so i go and have a look, vet nurse, vet and myself were standing there and as the nurse pulled the snake out of the bag, it lurched and struck out, tagging the vet, the vets fox terrier was there all wide eyed, the snake tagged it too, then it latched onto the vet nurse's ankle and sunk its fangs in and wouldnt let go. The vet was not too experienced with snakes and went to pull it off but I stopped her as she was about to damaged it (i was shocked to see her grab it and was about to yank it off....no idea.). I blew on its head and it let go straight away.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 9, 2009)

EWAN that picture is so funny. It makes me laugh everytime I see it. How did you get him off after swallowing your whole finger? You had a cuppa and waited for him regurge and leave a nice slimy mess. :lol:

Best bite I copped was from my male olive. I was offering him a chicken drumstick and he missed the chicken and got me instead. He would have hung on, too, but I was actually a fraction quicker than he was and pulled back before he got a decent grip.


----------



## Colletts (Aug 9, 2009)

Cleaning a cage of a 6ft Olive, he grabbed me on the hand and curled my arm up to kill and eat it. I managed to drag him into the laundry to wet him to see if it would make him release. He did, so washed all the blood off both of us and on the way back to the enclosure he got me again on the upper arm, pulled my skin up and out with his teeth _then_ he twisted his head so my skin with with it! OMG it hurt, and looked pretty crazy too! So it was back to the basin for another bath and a quick run back to the enclosure before he attempted a hat trick. I realized while putting him in that I hadn't washed myself properly after feeding the kangaroo joey previously. Lesson learnt...


----------



## dscot60 (Aug 9, 2009)

Ewan said:


> Here is a pic from today. I fed this guts yesterday.


 haha ewan i think he might have been a lil hungry:lol:


----------



## daniel1234 (Aug 9, 2009)

Igotfrogs, a true herpaholic with a comment like that
No good bites here, mine are all so laid back, although I have had those lil peircings from hatchies


----------



## Poggle (Aug 9, 2009)

Allies_snakes said:


> A friend that is a vet nurse rang me to say come and have a look at this big jungle that someone had brought in to the clinic. so i go and have a look, vet nurse, vet and myself were standing there and as the nurse pulled the snake out of the bag, it lurched and struck out, tagging the vet, the vets fox terrier was there all wide eyed, the snake tagged it too, then it latched onto the vet nurse's ankle and sunk its fangs in and wouldnt let go. The vet was not too experienced with snakes and went to pull it off but I stopped her as she was about to damaged it (i was shocked to see her grab it and was about to yank it off....no idea.). I blew on its head and it let go straight away.



haha thats reminds me a a job i had.. im the local snake catcher and got a call one day to pick up an injured python from the local vet clinic... had a couple of jobs to do but finally got there to pic it up.. in the mean time they thought they would play show and tell with the poor snake and she got a bit cranky and latched onto the vet nurses leg.. of course having not alot of experience with the snake they tried to pull it straight off....... the nurse then also required a fair few teeth pulled out of her leg.. always wait for me to arrive now before trying to view the snakes


----------



## jamesbecker (Aug 9, 2009)

i still havent been bitten after a month or so, but the other day i was struck at, but the thing missed, when i was cleaning his tub. was feeding day so was probably a little hungry lol.

i wana see some pics of a big snake biting, 10 foot olive or something


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Aug 10, 2009)

My 6-7' bredli tagged me the other day on the thumb- put a nice, deep gash.

While taking him out, he decided to push up on one of his PVC perches and knocked it down onto his own head, startling him.

He turned right around and nailed me.

The culprit:





//Todd


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Aug 10, 2009)

Ewan said:


> Here is a pic from today. I fed this guts yesterday.



That's unreal. How does a bite evolve into this?!?

//Todd


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Aug 11, 2009)

I just got bitten by a brushtail possum 5mins ago, does that count? He quickly released when he released my knee wasnt food lol


----------



## southy (Aug 11, 2009)

i got tagged on my eye and my eye went really black, try explaining to your work mates that a snake bit you and no u didnt get into a fight, they dont believe you


----------



## bulionz (Aug 11, 2009)

lol nice bredli any pics of the bite


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Aug 11, 2009)

Nah- didn't take any of it... thanks.

//Todd


----------



## tomcat88 (Aug 11, 2009)

bloody hell ewan what a cracker lol have seen a few pics like this and wondered what it would feel like, when i come check them give me a heads up and ill stear well clear, altough then at least id have some cool pics to put up haha


----------



## mazzarella (Aug 11, 2009)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> I just got bitten by a brushtail possum 5mins ago, does that count? He quickly released when he released my knee wasnt food lol


 lol we saved a possum from the city one day, he was a juvenile, so cute, was sitting him on my knee and he chomped , his fangs went through jeans and all!! released him next night, little bugger.
Some of these are really off putting, I hope my little hatchling doesnt bite...


----------



## Violetilda (Aug 12, 2009)

This was a scrubby bite,lol, luckily i was the one taking the pic


----------



## melgalea (Aug 12, 2009)

I dont generally get bitten, but i did cop a nice one from one of the 2 yr old carpets when i was getting her out to clean the enclosure. 
She held on for a good 5 mins or so, the bite itself didnt hurt, but afterwards there was a slight sting. 
cheers
mel
1st pic is bite taken mins after
2nd pic bite taken mins after
3rd pic is bite taken after i cleaned it up.


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Bite*

I've shown this pic before but here it is again. It was a 5-1/2 foot coastal. She bit then constricted around his arm. I told my son to dip her in the pond and the water will make her let go. My mistake - the pond was half empty and she became a bit more aggressive.

I also got bitten by a male EWD that I used to own. It got be right in the middle of the forehead and would'nt let go. Bled a bit too.


----------



## captive_fairy (Aug 12, 2009)

I went clean my diamonds tank, picked her up, wasnt paying much attention to her...my partner was sitting on the lounge watching and goes "shes gonna bite you". I didnt pay any attention cause he always trys to stir me up and sure enough next thing I know she latched on to my knuckle and started constricting my wrist...I then realised I hadnt washed my hands after lunch...wont be making that mistake again 
Unfortunately I didnt get any pics


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pics*



captive_fairy said:


> I went clean my diamonds tank, picked her up, wasnt paying much attention to her...my partner was sitting on the lounge watching and goes "shes gonna bite you". I didnt pay any attention cause he always trys to stir me up and sure enough next thing I know she latched on to my knuckle and started constricting my wrist...I then realised I hadnt washed my hands after lunch...wont be making that mistake again
> Unfortunately I didnt get any pics



You know the APS saying - Pics or it did'nt happen. Everyone on this site owes it to each other:shock: to take a pic of the aftermath of a decent bite and if possible (extra points here) get pics of the snake still attached.:lol:


----------



## Australis (Aug 12, 2009)

BBB while taking a number 2 out bush (not mine).


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 12, 2009)

shamous1 said:


> I've shown this pic before but here it is again. It was a 5-1/2 foot coastal. She bit then constricted around his arm. I told my son to dip her in the pond and the water will make her let go. My mistake - the pond was half empty and she became a bit more aggressive.



I still love that pic, your son looks so calm, and a little bit proud that his arm is covered in blood :lol:


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 12, 2009)

A few years back i got tagged by a 5-6feet Port Mac,i didnt think too much about until 2-3 days later my hand swelled up twice the size.I went to my local doctor and explained the situation,so he send to hospital as i had a few broken teeth still in my hand,Long story short,my hand got infected,at the hospital they operated on my hand to remove the broken off teeth that were lotched ontop off my hand.Unfortunately no photos,only a 3-4cm scar.....Thats the only decent one ive...mind you ive had quiet a few over the years...


----------



## azn4114 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ewan said:


> Here is a pic from today. I fed this guts yesterday.


 why didnt you stop him from going so far,i would imagine it may of damaged his teeth if you pulled your finger out


----------



## Ewan (Aug 12, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> why didnt you stop him from going so far,i would imagine it may of damaged his teeth if you pulled your finger out



Here is what I did.



Ewan said:


> When it first attached to my finger I tried to blow air into its mouth really hard. That usually makes them let go. But it kept eating. I then tried some cool water. Still nothing. Then I tried an alcohol swab in the corner of its mouth. Still eating. Then I decided I'd wait till it got to the bottom and hope it would realize it couldn't eat it and let go. And it didn't. This guy is a bit frightened outside so I took him outside and hoped he'd let go. Still nothing. I then went inside and grabbed a cotton tip and worked the stem between my finger and the top jaw. This made it let go at last. No blood no pain just a lot of saliva (from the snake).



When I applied step 1. It was down to my first knuckle. By the time I applied step 4 it was down past my second knuckle. In this position if you gently pull back on the snake you can feel the teeth go in deeper so pulling it off is not an option. Letting it go until it realized it can not eat me was the safest option in this instance. I put it back in its tub and fed it a rat...... happy snake.


----------



## hellion (Aug 12, 2009)

i remeber trying to convince a friends son that snakes are great and i had my spotted out and not washed my hands after feeding . i ended up like this but it was my pinky. the kid still dosnt like snakes.


----------



## Emmalicious (Aug 13, 2009)

Hehehe the funniest one for me was actually with my dog. my dog was licking my snake and poor Miishka the dog tagged right on the nose =-P


----------



## m_beardie (Aug 13, 2009)

lol we were trying to feed my sisters snake and then she bit me cuz i got her angry
it felt like nothing lol


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 14, 2009)

The poor thing was hungry and i smelt like a rat...my fault! LOL


----------



## SCam (Aug 14, 2009)

posted b4 but meh


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 14, 2009)

there aresome awesome bites up here! all ive had is my turtle and a hatchy jungle launch at me, i was like "bite harder!" hardly even feel those hatchys.


----------



## Keeontai (Aug 14, 2009)

Omg that's amazing..you were lucky...bet your olive thought it was christmas and you brought him a nice big joey for dinner. Bet you don't forget to wash your hands now after you play with joeys.ha.ha


----------



## m_beardie (Aug 14, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> hahaha...that reminds me


lol when do they realise that ur finger's not gonna come off


----------



## Meeka (Aug 14, 2009)

Luke1 i've seen that photo before......snakebook maybe?


----------



## Devastatia (Sep 22, 2009)

tonight just before feeding my stimpsons python fang , I took him out to clean and give him some fresh water, he was latched on to my finger and then he stricked up and bit me on the eye 3 times, in shock I quickly put him back in his click clack 
not as bad as some stories though


----------



## Tim93 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have kind of lost count of how many times i've been bitten by coastals, the worst one was a about 5years ago when i got tagged by a solid 8 foot male while feeding, grabbed me on the wrist it bled more then it hurt
Also when i was about 5 years old i got bitten by a yellow face whip snake while trying to catch it, yeah i know i shouldn't have at that age lol
Oh and also a marsh/swamp snake got me a year or two ago while i was trying to help it.

I think i should be abit more carful ay..

TIM.


----------



## Slyther83 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have not yet been bit by my Bredli, however when I fed her a large rat the other day she struck it right in its huge testicles.. I cringed but laughed so hard.. I wish I got a pic of it.


----------



## myrtle05 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Another Olive bite*

Here is my 10 ft olive bite. I think it was from patting my dog befofe handling her. After 15 min of not being able to 
remove her I got into the pool and held her under water untill she let go. 
A lesson on why not to become complacent * 

*





mysnakesau said:


> EWAN that picture is so funny. It makes me laugh everytime I see it. How did you get him off after swallowing your whole finger? You had a cuppa and waited for him regurge and leave a nice slimy mess. :lol:
> 
> Best bite I copped was from my male olive. I was offering him a chicken drumstick and he missed the chicken and got me instead. He would have hung on, too, but I was actually a fraction quicker than he was and pulled back before he got a decent grip.


----------



## 182sniper (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome pic


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Jun 11, 2012)

Think my fingers smelt like rat lol


----------



## myrtle05 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thats soo funny !!!



Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Hmm, my best bite....
> 
> When I stuck my head into the jungle enclosure and copped a bite to the nose and a couple of strikes at the eyes, then as I was jumping around in shock, I knocked the tank over and then the snakey came out and bit my toe :lol:


----------



## sarah1234 (Jun 11, 2012)

When my pygmy ate my finger and I stood there for 15 mins till she let go


----------

